# IBS-C and pregnancy



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm 28, been married almost 5 years and it's been rough with my IBS lately, but getting it back under control. My question is, is there anyone with IBS-C and had good luck with it through their pregnancy? What helps, what doesn't? What were you allowed to take for constipation during pregnancy?


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Dawn,I did pretty good with the C during both of my pregnancies. I took magnesium caps, stool softeners, drank gallons of water and tried to walk everyday. I was also on Zoloft during my 2nd. I went off of it about a month before he was born. Good luck to you.Mindy


----------



## 19665 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot, it helps to hear from someone whose been there with pregnancy and also suffer from IBS-C. Thanks and God Bless.


----------

